# hard finish



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

over the years I have found that the best finish will be your industrial type, lacquer or polyurethane. the hardest finish will have a catalyst preadded or to be added when used. something to consider. later, bowdean


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bowdean said:


> over the years I have found that the best finish will be your industrial type, lacquer or polyurethane. the hardest finish will have a catalyst preadded or to be added when used. something to consider. later, bowdean


Best finish for what? I don't happen to like any of those three. The finish I'm using for my present projects happens to be Titebond II, thinned 50% with water, does the job quite nicely too.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

I agree with JOAT. Any finish with a catalyst added tends to crack when banged hard enough. Once cracked it is almost impossible to refinish. IMHO I would avoid that.


----------



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

*thanks granny*



JOAT said:


> Best finish for what? I don't happen to like any of those three. The finish I'm using for my present projects happens to be Titebond II, thinned 50% with water, does the job quite nicely too.


thanks granny, could not said it any better. later, bowdean,ps,thanks for your service for are freedom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bowdean said:


> thanks granny, could not said it any better. later, bowdean,ps,thanks for your service for are freedom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So? Yours up, I'm dyslectic. You still didn't say best finishes for whatever. And I didn't suggest you use my choice, merely that it works very well for me, been using it for years now. And it's 'our', not 'are'. 

I would be much more likely to use your choices of finish on metal than on wood.


----------



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

*finish for what ever*



JOAT said:


> So? Yours up, I'm dyslectic. You still didn't say best finishes for whatever. And I didn't suggest you use my choice, merely that it works very well for me, been using it for years now. And it's 'our', not 'are'.
> 
> I would be much more likely to use your choices of finish on metal than on wood.


if any one has a finish for what ever and for ever would be great. i am with you if it works for you do it. thanks for the spelling lesson, word choice has never been my best things in life. i never had any good luck with any water base finishes on a large scale. thanks bowdean. ps i am sorry about your dyslectic problem, hope you get better soon. later.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bowdean said:


> ps i am sorry about your dyslectic problem, hope you get better soon. later.


You missed that one.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

bowdean said:


> over the years I have found that the best finish will be your industrial type, lacquer or polyurethane. the hardest finish will have a catalyst preadded or to be added when used. something to consider. later, bowdean


Im curious too, what are you finishing?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

JOAT said:


> You missed that one.


yup did sure!!! 
I hate when that happens.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Daikusan said:


> yup did sure!!!
> I hate when that happens.


:lol:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Still curious about what you use those finishes for.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm curious too. A perfect finnish or a perfect finish? I know. I might be digging blood out of my own nose...
I have something like you Theo. I'm not using Titwater II mixture but boiled linnseed oil. Works perfectly on both wood and metal. Works even on rusty iron. It uses oxid and sun light to dry. it neutralizes rust. Rust is oxided iron (I remember it was like that...(sorry Theo for my english)). The only disadwantage is that it takes about two days to dry, depending on the conditions. So, what is it you are painting?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Tiny said:


> (sorry Theo for my english)). The only disadwantage is that it takes about two days to dry, depending on the conditions. So, what is it you are painting?


Hi Tiny. Don't worry about the English, you're doing fine.
Right now mostly I'm using the thinned Titebond II on the canes I make, two layers of 1/2" plywood. Makes for a very sturdy, and lightweight, cane. A coat dries in just minutes, and ready for another coat. I usually put on at least three coats, and so far they've been holding up very well. Dries with a slightly golden look. I've been thinking of getting some Elmer's Glue, which is a white glue and dries clear, and trying it, but I do like the golden color, and think with the canes a clear finish would not look as nice. That golden look really makes the inner plies stand out.

Later I hope to get working on some projects that I will be painting (colors) with very thinned latex paint, so thin it will almost be a dye or stain rather than paint, penetrates nicely, and shows the wood grain. Then go over it with thinned white glue.


----------



## idioms (Nov 14, 2013)

I also would be much more likely to use your choices of finish on metal than on wood.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

JOAT said:


> Still curious about what you use those finishes for.


Still waiting.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If the finish is for items turned in the lathe I doubt that any finish would be harder than several coats of CA glue. Here is a link to a you tube video that demonstrates my friend John teaching me not only to make pens but how to apply CA glue as a finish.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEaTjqMlTHc


----------



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

Are we having fun yet? Peoples definition of hard will vary, mine is will hold up from spills or contact with strong chemicals.later,bowdean


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

bowdean said:


> Are we having fun yet? Peoples definition of hard will vary, mine is will hold up from spills or contact with strong chemicals.later,bowdean


You might be, but I'm not. My Titebond finish could probably be called hard, and it definitely will hold up from spills, don't know about chemicals and not going to try. It works well for me, which is one of several reasons I am using it, and will likely continue using it on my present projects. I have a project in change that may necessitate using shellac or varnish on it, in that case I will use one or the other instead. 

Just want some details about what you said in your post on the finishes you use. You made a flat statement in your original post, but didn't provide any details, on what you used them on, or anything else. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bowdean (May 7, 2014)

for those with inquiring minds,used that type finish on cabinets for hospital labs.wood not metal. hospital wanted something other than formica covered cabinets,worked great,cabinets still holding up after 20 years. later bowdean,ps still having fun!


----------

